
Humans at max limits for height, lifespan and physical performance, study suggests - SQL2219
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/12/171206122502.htm
======
fjsolwmv
The article argues that these factors have plateaued recently, not that they
have reached any theoretical limit and couldn't increase due to future tech.
The study authors seem bizarrely biased, claiming that it's very important for
societies to make all people as tall as possible, as though that is good for
something.

------
DuskStar
Barring significant medical improvements, of course. Designer babies will
almost certainly be able to surpass those limits eventually and I wouldn't be
too surprised if one of the many paths towards life extension technology pays
off. (Senescent cell pruning, telomere extension/repair, whatever)

